# how does he do it??



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

(5:55) [HOU] Hayes Rebound (Off:5 Def:4) 2nd quarter

does this guy have rocket boosters?

his reb better than KG and his only 6'6

reminds me of charles barkeley just not his cocky attitude

but ye if hayes doesnt start nxt season .. drop JVG


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think he will ever be a starter but I hope that one day he will be the best sixth man around! :-D

Now if we can just keep him in the game a wee bit longer for the last few games of the season!! He could definately get a double double tonight!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye def.. the good thing about hayes is his unselfish too

he pulled down 5 offensive and he never tried to go again and take on the defense.. instead he'd pass it out to restart the play


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if hayes could refine his offensive game, he would be an absolute beast.


the problem is, jvg doesnt like sending players to the offensive board. he prefers to send them back on defense, which is why chuck wasnt getting minutes earlier in the season. he thought chuck was too slow getting back on defense. jvg just needs to realize how to coach to the teams strengths.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He has a funky hitch in his shot.. its especially obvious in his free throws.. but its like he jerks just before he releases the ball. Drives me crazy!! I agree if he could just work on a mid range shot his stock would definately rise!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> He has a funky hitch in his shot.. its especially obvious in his free throws.. but its like he jerks just before he releases the ball. Drives me crazy!! I agree if he could just work on a mid range shot his stock would definately rise!


as long as he doesnt work on it before we sign him to a long term deal. i dont want him leaving for more minutes.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> (5:55) [HOU] Hayes Rebound (Off:5 Def:4) 2nd quarter
> 
> does this guy have rocket boosters?
> 
> ...


someone tell JVG that


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn y did no1 pass to chuck more... wanted double double!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bulk up, and he becomes the next Ben Wallace

Im telling you... :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea i could see him as a sixth man of the year one day..if he gets more PT


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

He cant shoot so play defense, simple


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Bulk up, and he becomes the next Ben Wallace
> 
> Im telling you... :biggrin:


Rebounding-wise, I can see it. 

I know this is probably just WAY out there but wouldn't it be something if Chuck became the next Rodman for Houston? What a steal that would be, and talk about the perfect guy to have cleaning the paint for Yao.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

jworth said:


> Rebounding-wise, I can see it.
> 
> I know this is probably just WAY out there but wouldn't it be something if Chuck became the next Rodman for Houston? What a steal that would be, and talk about the perfect guy to have cleaning the paint for Yao.


lets just hope no white girl builds up his ego too much though :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

he needs learn how to throw down some monstrous put backs if hes gonna be gettin all those offensive rebounds.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jworth said:


> Rebounding-wise, I can see it.
> 
> I know this is probably just WAY out there but wouldn't it be something if Chuck became the next Rodman for Houston? What a steal that would be, and talk about the perfect guy to have cleaning the paint for Yao.


What a ideal, i Love that. 
If we can get a Rodman, without that "head" (both appearance and IQ Level)
Houston would be huge. hmm...(something is wrong with this sentence, lol, someone has to get this inside joke. )
Anyway, I can see it too. Chuck is my man right there. When I first saw him on TV, I didnt know about him, and I was like who is that dude playing like it's war. I like this guy. And everybody has to be like him on the team. 

How does he do it? He is the next-gen Rodman, that's why.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> lets just hope no white girl builds up his ego too much though :wink:


lol won't be this white girl!!  I have watched him long enough I would tell him exactly what he needs to work on.. Yall in Houston will have to watch the ones down there though.. Keep them from ruining him... though if he didn't get an ego at UK he should be just fine down there....

UK Basketball players are pagan gods to some people in Kentucky.... it's frightening sometimes.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It's definitely a nice thought.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully we won't see none of this from Chuck:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol i highly doubt that


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

oh GOOD god! No.. none of that from Chuck!!! funny.. but NO!  LOL


----------

